# Suction cup marks..cannot get them out !



## Nodnarb (Oct 1, 2010)

HELP...
i am getting ready to set-up and 80 gallon tank, it has a number of suction cup marks fro where equipment was placed by the previous owner
this is what im talking about,

 

i cannot get these things off, there are 4 or 5 of them...


So far i have tried:
razor, vinegar, 0000 steel wool, lemon juice, then out of frustration i started with glass cleaner, muriatic (pool) acid, lighter fluid, opps ! tar remover.

have no clue how to get rid of these spots.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Your razor blade should of gotten that off, make sure to use new blades. I've tackle those suctions spot residue that won't come off like hard water deposit on old tanks before. I find it that if you use drywall razor blades, they are 4 inches long and thin. It works best with a little bit of windex window spray cleaner, if that don't work, your best bet is to get Goo-Gone ($1 dollar at dollar tree). Make sure you clean the tank very good if you use Goo-Gone, it can be toxic to your fish if left not clean up.


----------



## regalesse (Dec 18, 2010)

razor blades always worked for me too. try clr after if it is still not off and make sure you clean the tank really well after.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

You'll need rubbing alcohol or something of that nature to remove the oil residue from goo-gone. I use it all the time in my pc lab to remove thermal paste, but yeah, have to use rubbing alcohol to remove the film before you can put new thermal paste on. Plain water won't remove it.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

currently cleaning up a 55g that has some serious deposits on it (serious to me anyway...) and i'm using CLR and Mr. Clean's magic eraser... this is working out very very well


----------

